# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Cycling/Road Racing

## Cyclehard

Hi,

I'm a cyclist. We are mostly concerned about keeping our weight down and having the ability to flush lactic acid out of our system quickly. This can be done with having a higher hemacrit or RCB. Power is mainly aerobic/anaerobic. Of course muscle is a factor. But it seems as if, other than Masterdon, most guys use hormones to get going. I am thinking about a plain test cycle? Are there any thoughts people could share with me?

----------


## RaginCajun

cyclehard, i think you will get a better response if you ask this in the AAS section.

----------


## t-gunz

yeah mate post in the diet section. 

i used to compete. i dont think you need steroids for that sport. train hard and get a good diet to give you that engergy you need

----------


## pato123

TRT doses help with recovery and you wouldn't gain water weight .... hard training lowers your T levels, so check your T and decide from there... I know some masters do it with good results. Hope that helps a bit.

----------


## Cyclehard

I know a lot of masters do it. Endurance sports do kill your T levels. I can tell when mine are off: lethargic, low libido and sleeplessness. I'm experiencing a lot of that now and think T would do the trick. I eat right and train hard, so what else . . .

----------

